# Another way to find missing threads



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Google "site:www.smokingmeatforums.com" plus your screen name and the subject you're lookin for. Again you must click on Cached rather than the title.
Hope this works for you!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Gene! I'll give it a try. :)


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me know if it works for ya!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

lol I must be doing something wrong....but I'm not giving up Gene.


----------



## wutang (Feb 16, 2009)

Worked for me. Points for finding a way to resurrect some great posts.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried my name and got a ton of posts but went back and couldn't find but two. 
SMF - *Smoking Meat Forums* Â· Jeff's Famous Recipes! *...* Rep Power: 3. *graybeard* will become famous soon enough *graybeard* will become famous soon enough *...*
*Not sure where the famous stuff came from?? BUT, yea, I had 3 power points!*

*beard*


----------



## graybeard (Feb 17, 2009)

<LI class="g w0">*Couple of Butts - Q-view! - SMF - Smoking Meat Forums*

*graybeard graybeard* is offline. mid-night smoker. Smoke Blower *...* *graybeard* has a spectacular aura about *graybeard* has a spectacular aura about *graybeard* *...*
www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=29029&page=1 - 91k - Cached - Similar pages -
Ha, no idea where aura came from?? Although I do resemble that remark.haha, kidding of course.


----------

